# Radiação em portugal



## Beppy (18 Fev 2008 às 19:40)

Viva!

Alguem me sabe informar onde posso encontrar informações sobre a radiação solar em portugal? de preferencia no distrito de leiria

Abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2008 às 23:27)

Olá, *Beppy* !
Que sejas bem-vindo(a) a este fórum ! 

Quanto à radiação solar, não encontrei nada.
Não sei se te queres referir à insolação anual média em Portugal.


_Se assim for, pode ser que este mapa te ajude:_






Concluíndo, quanto à insolação média anual, Leiria terá entre *2501* e *2600* horas anuais.


Espero que a informação te tenha sido útil. 


_Fonte:_ Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## HotSpot (19 Fev 2008 às 11:52)

A estação de Abrantes:

http://meteoabrantes.no-ip.info/

que está numa latitude próxima da tua também tem valores de radiação solar.

Os valores não devem ser muito diferentes de Leiria.


----------



## PedroNGV (21 Fev 2008 às 16:02)

Esses dados estão também disponíveis no Atlas do Ambiente.


----------



## belem (13 Mar 2008 às 22:45)

Pena é que os modelos existentes, não respeitem sequer as diferenças de altitude. Exemplo é das numerosas e por vezes grandes ilhas climáticas, que nem sequer são tidas em conta.
Mas penso que fizeram mto bem em postar o que havia.
Espero que seja de ajuda para quem precisa.


----------



## apassosviana (22 Mar 2008 às 22:52)

A radição UV pelo Inst. Meteorologia


----------



## apassosviana (22 Mar 2008 às 23:02)

Pela U. Aveiro, a radição para os próximos 3 dias .


----------



## Smog (12 Jun 2008 às 01:18)

Com a ajuda de um amigo Eng. Ambiente encontrei este link:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/uv/prev_uv_d0.jsp

Bem haja


----------

